
Ask HN: How do I get the most frequent templates from a project's source code? - aladine
I usually create a lot of code templates based on generic pattern(example for i:=0; i&lt;n; i++) then create a shortcut for it in my IDE. If you used IntelliJ, it is called live template.<p>Since I want to optimize further in my work flow, is there any tool to analyze my project&#x27;s source code. I want to find out the most frequent code templates from a project&#x27;s source code.
======
lm28469
[https://xkcd.com/1205/](https://xkcd.com/1205/)

